# Las Vegas Purple Kush.....



## Locked (Feb 22, 2011)

LVPK taken at 63 days....When I was gifted this cut I was told she didn't turn Purple.....well She turned a beautiful shade of Purple. I have had others like Pre 98 go purple on the leaves but this is my first Purple budded strain.

and no those are not my nails....that wld be the Mrs Hamster.


----------



## ray jay (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice job as usual


----------



## Locked (Feb 22, 2011)

ray jay said:
			
		

> Nice job as usual




Thanks Ray....can't wait to try her.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Feb 22, 2011)

Can't wait to hear how she smokes.


----------



## Locked (Feb 22, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Can't wait to hear how she smokes.




Thanks TKR.....I have a lower bud quick drying and shld be able to give her a test drive tonight.


----------



## Melvan (Feb 22, 2011)

Everywhere I go I'm jealous of you! Beautiful!


----------



## v35b (Feb 22, 2011)

Hammy, That may be the bud of the month!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 22, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> and no those are not my nails....that wld be the Mrs Hamster.


 
I would never let my wife hold something that big, that beautiful, and that phallic or she might start wondering why she has me.

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

EDIT: Hamster you watching Tosh.O right now?  The new one is on.

-SSF-


----------



## Locked (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind words...and yes I was busy rolling around in laughter watching Tosh....dude is insane...lol


----------



## Sixx (Feb 23, 2011)

v35b said:
			
		

> Hammy, That may be the bud of the month!


Uh Huh !! I 2nd that motion


----------



## cmd420 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks TKR.....I have a lower bud quick drying and shld be able to give her a test drive tonight.


 
vroom vroom!

nicey nicey..as uz


----------



## sawhse (Feb 23, 2011)

Looking good, :48:


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2011)

You would love my purple lemon larry


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2011)

umbra said:
			
		

> You would love my purple lemon larry




I bet I wld...    My Larry OG cut is my current favorite....if it was purple it wld be even more killer.


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 23, 2011)

Well done


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Well done




Thanks brosef.....so many strains so lil time....


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 25, 2011)

Yo Hammy, my girlfriend came home with this hamster wallet for my daughter today and it made me bust out laughing cause it looks just like you.


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 25, 2011)

what nice hands you have...


----------



## Locked (Feb 25, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Yo Hammy, my girlfriend came home with this hamster wallet for my daughter today and it made me bust out laughing cause it looks just like you.View attachment 160895




Looks like I need to hve my lawyer check into that....I don't remember authorizing my image to be used on wallets...Kia yes......


----------



## Locked (Feb 25, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> what nice hands you have...



Thanks brosef....I try to get my nails done every other day and use moisturizer as often as possible.... 

Being a UPS driver is tough on the hands....


----------

